

I Hired a Digital Butler for $99 a Month - ASquare
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/08/my-disruptive-deputy.html

======
foldor
If a service like this could be used to renegotiate with my ISP (or any other
similar service) for a better rate it could actually end up saving me money in
the long run. People like me aren't very good at being aggressive and
threatening to cancel or whatever it takes.

There should be a service that handles all of the phone calls and negotiations
for a portion of the savings they get you every month.

------
ASquare
"...one of the hottest trends in consumer tech right now is making rich-person
things available to normal schmucks"

